# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 2 wooden platform replacement

## isaax

Hello, I was given a used SD2 with the wooden Z platform broken. Solidoodle doesn't seem to sell a replacement wooden kit or the Aluminum upgrade for the SD2. Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement Z platform online? Preferably the Aluminum upgrade? I'm also open to laser cutting my own if cut files are available. Help!

----------

